#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Sprunggelenk >

## schmid1810

Hallo. 
Habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen Mrt befund bekommen und würde gerne wissen was es heisst.
Ergebnis:
1. Umschriebenes Ödem im Malleous medialis unklarer Genese bei fehlender Traumaanamnese _ innerhalb des Ödems auch hypointense Signalgebung _ es empfiehlt sich ein zuzügliches CT des Sprunggelenkes. Differentialdiagnostisch gegebenenfalls hier bestehendes Osteoidosteom.
2. Posttraumatische Veränderungen des Ligamentum calcaneofibulare und talofibulare posterius. 
Vielen dank!

----------

